# Temperature control in BackTrack 5



## ratul (Feb 16, 2013)

i recently installed BT5R3 in my external HDD, and now boots from it in my laptop, everything was running fine, until yesterday when i installed VMWare Player in Backtrack and ran Windows XP in it for about 15mins, after that when i rebooted the machine, i noticed that the laptop's base was hot, very hot, much like when i used to game in summers (CPU might be close to 90c i think), i was'nt able to monitor temps that time, when windows started, temps already went down to CPU:58c and HDD:49C..
I run the CPU clock app shipped with Backtrack to monitor clocks, and that shows the CPU mostly @ 1.2GHz, and never crosses 2.1Ghz, but there's no app for temperature monitor, so can anybody suggest a good temperature monitor app in backtrack, as well as how to find out what is causing those high temps, as even when i am working in terminal (just one terminal windows open), i can hear CPU fan running at high speeds all the time, though no hot air seems to be blowing out that time..


----------



## ratul (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2013)

open a terminal window and type : sensors


----------



## ratul (Feb 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> open a terminal window and type : sensors



have tried that numerous times, sensors-detect, it does'nt detect any sensors..


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2013)

try these then :
Psensor | wpitchoune
lm-sensors


----------



## ratul (Feb 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> try these then :
> Psensor | wpitchoune
> lm-sensors



i have tried these previously, lm-sensors is the same "sensors" command you mentioned earlier, it comes preinstalled in backtrack..
Psensors on the other hand just provides a graphical view from lm-sensors output, but the problem is lm-sensors is'nt working for me.. 

and here's the output from lm-sensors command if it's helpful:

```
root@bt:~# sensors
No sensors found!
Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
root@bt:~# sensors-detect 
# sensors-detect revision 5818 (2010-01-18 17:22:07 +0100)
# System: Dell Inc. Inspiron 7520
# Board: Dell Inc. 05TJ3M

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need
to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe
and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,
unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.
Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): y
Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No
VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No
VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No
AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No
AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No
AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No
Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No
Intel Atom thermal sensor...                                No
Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No
VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No
VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to
standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.
Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y
Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f
Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No
Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No
Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No
Trying family `ITE'...                                      No
Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f
Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No
Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No
Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No
Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces
through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.
We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it
there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such
interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI
interfaces? (YES/no): y
Found `IPMI BMC Unknown'...                                 Success!
    (confidence 8, driver `ipmisensors')

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.
We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually
safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any
ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): y
Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No
Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No
Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No
Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware
monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works
reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble
on some systems.
Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): y
Found unknown SMBus adapter 8086:1e22 at 0000:00:1f.3.
Sorry, no supported PCI bus adapters found.
Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.
Just press ENTER to continue: y

Driver `ipmisensors':
  * ISA bus
    Chip `IPMI BMC Unknown' (confidence: 8)

Warning: the required module ipmisensors is not currently installed
on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK.
Otherwise, check *www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for
driver availability.

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.

Unloading i2c-dev... OK

root@bt:~# sensors
No sensors found!
Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
```

tried i8kmon, tool & driver recommended for DELL Inspiron series, but it just shows blank window:


*i.imgur.com/LKwRlnL.png

i think it's because i8kmon is'nt starting itself, tried:

```
service i8kmon start
```
gave the output:

```
* Not starting. Disabled via /etc/default/i8kmon.
```

can anybody help me with this??


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2013)

out of my league now but don't know why I suspect it's because of using the external HDD as OS boot source and some permission type stuff.


----------



## ratul (Feb 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> out of my league now but don't know why I suspect it's because of using the external HDD as OS boot source and some permission type stuff.



might be, but i still can't understand how external HDD can influence sensor detection?? btw, not detecting even in VMWare..


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2013)

check out these links :
The temperature increases very fast in my laptop with backtrack
How to view/set up sensors temperature in BackTrack 5 (R2) - YouTube

but if they are of no use try a live linux distro like Mint/Knoppix and see if you can monitor temps in those distros.


----------



## ratul (Feb 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> check out these links :
> The temperature increases very fast in my laptop with backtrack
> How to view/set up sensors temperature in BackTrack 5 (R2) - YouTube
> 
> but if they are of no use try a live linux distro like Mint/Knoppix and see if you can monitor temps in those distros.



none of them worked.. 
ok, lemme check with any other distro now...


----------

